# Scottart, I kind of stole your idea



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Family I did the 25 year plaque for wanted something for a retired veteran. I used Scottart's idea a little bit. I have 4 or 5 different variations of this, and it can be carved with just about anything a customer would want, from being general to very personal.

Still got a few tweaks to go on it to refine a couple things, but it's a start. It's 16 x 12

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nicely done.........


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I like it a lot . I don't know if it's possible but I was kinda thinking if the branch the eagle was grasping went all the way down to the bottom of where the art work starts instead of kinda floating


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Never thought how it would look that way. Will have to play with it a little.

HJ


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

honesttjohn said:


> Never thought how it would look that way. Will have to play with it a little.
> 
> HJ


I'm not sure either . It may be best left alone . Looks great IMO , just my 2 cents.

I am sure impressed with the level of detail you're getting with you're cnc . What a great toy


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

I agree either way is great.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Great gift for a great veteran! Congrats for both of you!!!!
Sid.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Bravo... It looks great.... Might steal that version back from you


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Love your work.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scottart said:


> Bravo... It looks great.... Might steal that version back from you



Not hard to come up with a few different versions of this.

HJ


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Love the flag and eagle together in carvings. John and Scott I think there will be more variations on this idea show up but I can say I really like the flag and eagle models both of you used on your versions.

Great job both of you!

I'm thinking display case with carving above with room for burial flag, shell casings, medals and swagger stick in memory of my father. Thanks for the idea, now can you give me some time to do it?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Mike,

Do it while the idea is still fresh. Of course you'll have to new and improve it a few times while you're doing it.

Thanx for the compliments - means a lot coming from an old pro like you.

HJ


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Makes this old vet swell with pride! A great gift.


----------

